# wardatei integrieren



## link (25. Nov 2005)

hi .
wie kann man eine wardatei (xx.war)
aus einer anderen datei(yy.html) starten.
mit einem link auf das index.html,
die sich in wardatei befindet
geht es nich. Also mit diesem verweis: href=xx.war/index.html
(in yy.html )
ich hoffe jemand mir weiter helft
gruss


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Nov 2005)

das geht nicht

eine war-datai muss deployt werden, und wenn du nichts angeben hast (im Deployment-Deskriptor) dann steht "der Inhalt" nach dem deployment unter

http://<hostname>/namedeswar/

zur verfügung. eine Seite aus einer zip-Datei kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres aufrufen...


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2005)

hi,
es geht schon.

es war schon deployt 
thanks


----------

